
How to slice your code into continuations - praveenscience
https://dpiponi.github.io/cont.html
======
brianberns
The code snippet doesn't make sense to me:

    
    
        a = 1/(1+7)
        b = 2*a+sqrt(a)
        c = atan(b)/(1+c)
        return c+2*d
    

Note that the assignment to 'c' depends on it already having a value?

~~~
kwccoin
I suspect the 2nd "c" is "b" if you look a bit further the continuation. But
as for the first "d" in return, no idea.

